

Ask HN: text editor based on Chrome - swah

I really like the Chrome browser, and it seems that little modification would be needed to create a text editor using its codebase. Next-gen Emacs! So, why it isn't as simple as I'm thinking?
======
shaunxcode
Have you seen bespin? Obviously not directly for chrome but I think that is
the direction of the next generation code/text editor.

